# Need to Rent Small Horsepower Boat



## jonwaterman (Aug 20, 2011)

I am writing about and photographing 16 rivers around the SW for the National Geographic Society. In particular, I need to rent a small motor boat and trailer to put in at Halls Crossing Marina and motor down to the San Juan River arm of Lake Powell. Once there I have a half dozen historical photographs of that once free flowing river. I will find the exact location of the photographer's stations from the 1920s, and take a repeat photograph for each. National Geographic and other foundations will help me publicize these "repeat" (or then and now) photographs online, through a book, and possibly on billboards throughout the Southwest. 

I am accustomed to singlehanding large and small motor boats and have already spent time alone on Lake Powell on a borrowed sport boat. Can leave a deposit for boat too. Any help would be most appreciated. Would like to spend 3-6 days on Powell sometime before October.


----------

